# First powerlifting competition



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I've just entered my first Powerlifting competition - foolishly gone for Powerlifting plus Bench Press despite having a weak bench - but wondered what words of advise those of you who have already competed may have for a total novice like myself.

The competition is raw, knee wraps allowed for safety, and for charity so nothing serious but I thought it might be a good idea to get used to competing early and to give me something to aim for.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Great idea and well done for having the balls to enter. Open with a weight you can lift for atleast three strict reps, dont open heavy stay in the contest and build your total slowly. Try and get nine lifts out of nine attempts. Its only your first contest so dont worry about what anyone else is lifting, concentrate on the bar and your lifting and the centre ref. He will give you the command on the squat, bench and deadlift. Go over the rules for the fed you are entering and make sure you have your chalk, belt and some food and water ready for the day. It tends to be a long day so prepare your food in advance, I like to eat bananas and drink powerades/gatorade.

Most important enjoy yourself, the next time you compete then you can try and better your lifts from first time out. Thats how I started and I have been competing for the last 11 years 

Good luck


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris has pretty much summed it all up.

Just go and have fun, choose nice easy openers, and the main thing would probably be to get to grips with the commands in training- have someone call them during last few sessions on squat and bench to get used to them.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Best of luck Mat, when is it?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

when is it gayboy and where? and we wil want videos aswell please. thaknyou


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dig said:


> Chris has pretty much summed it all up.
> 
> Just go and have fun, choose nice easy openers, and the main thing would probably be to get to grips with the commands in training- *have someone call them during last few sessions on squat and bench to get used to them.*


This sounds like an excellent idea:thumbup1:

Good luck with it Mat, takes some balls mate:rockon:

PS, I didn't mean take some balls with you:laugh:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Chris - there's no federation in this one it's all totally for charity :thumb: I'll be passing the collection bucket around after Christmas.

Dig - I'm going to get people shouting at me left right and centre  Seriously I'm likely to train with a couple of the other competitors over the next two months to get used to it. Need to get to grips with a monolift too !

Cheese - Feb 28th.

Dom - Maidenhead. Videos will be provided.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Don't worry Tel - I still have balls of my own.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn you beat me to it :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

The thread or the balls joke? Or both :tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The thread. I would say that I've entered this comp too and will be looking for tips, but that would steal your thunder.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You can have any of the tips I don't use.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

How about-

Open with a weight around 5% above your 1RM - it puts more pressure on you and willl make you perform better.....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Goes against everything I've been told before.... I was told open with something I know I can do as then that will build confidence :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

martin brown said:


> How about-
> 
> Open with a weight around 5% above your 1RM - it puts more pressure on you and willl make you perform better.....


The thought of that scares me right now.

I'm seriously nervous about the competition - not because of getting up there and lifting but because right now my back is not 100%.

I'm going to have to wait and see how my back is holding up to training before I consider what would be 210 right now - I can't even lift 200 again yet!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

chris jenkins said:


> Great idea and well done for having the balls to enter. *Open with a weight you can lift for atleast three strict reps, dont open heavy stay in the contest and build your total slowly*. Try and get nine lifts out of nine attempts. Its only your first contest so dont worry about what anyone else is lifting, concentrate on the bar and your lifting and the centre ref. He will give you the command on the squat, bench and deadlift. Go over the rules for the fed you are entering and make sure you have your chalk, belt and some food and water ready for the day. It tends to be a long day so prepare your food in advance, I like to eat bananas and drink powerades/gatorade.
> 
> Most important enjoy yourself, the next time you compete then you can try and better your lifts from first time out. Thats how I started and I have been competing for the last 11 years
> 
> Good luck


^^^^^^ what he said, which was pretty much what i was going to tell Big D


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I would imagine with all the adrenalin you'd be good for at least +5% on your first lift

I agree with Martin, put pressure on yourself and you will respond accordingly, why waste

all that nervous energy and adrenalin, would be good to test out in a charidee event before

your big one.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

jw007 said:


> ^^^^^^ what he said, which was pretty much what i was going to tell Big D


Meh - fine, don't give me advice.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

when and were is this comp mat? sounds good, might have to enter and show you up


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Read the first page mate...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

oh yeah just seen. is there a website about it mate? or any info you can give me on it?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

So you can show me up?

The details are at http://www.powerliftinguk.com/showthread.php?t=11092 and the entry form is at page 5.

Your support has been noted.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

M_at said:


> Meh - fine, don't give me advice.


who would of at my instruction, passed it on to you sweetie


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

jw007 said:


> who would of at my instruction, passed it on to you sweetie


Ahhh *hugs*


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Dig said:


> have someone call them during last few sessions on squat and bench to get used to them.


x2, my mate competed and his bench was p1ss poor coz he hadnt practiced the commands and couldnt get his head round them on comp day! :thumbup1:

Good luck though matey


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

jw007 said:


> ^^^^^^ what he said, which was pretty much what i was going to tell Big D


You already had told me that, and I told Matt that.



tel3563 said:


> I would imagine with all the adrenalin you'd be good for at least +5% on your first lift
> 
> I agree with Martin, put pressure on yourself and you will respond accordingly, why waste
> 
> ...


But if you bomb on the first lift you're confidence could well be shot for the rest of the day, and who wants that?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

So we're agreed - I go in with a starter at 70kg across all three lifts. At least that way it's one of the heavy plates each side :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> But if you bomb on the first lift you're confidence could well be shot for the rest of the day, and who wants that?


Just thinking aloud, its a charity event, bit of fun, your first comp, nobody knows

you, imagine if you made it, your confidence would hit the roof, for this and your

next bigger comp.

Just read the thread, no weight cats?? or is there??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

*NO.*


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yes - the usual weight categories.

And as for no one knowing me there are going to be people who know me there.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Just thinking aloud, its a charity event, bit of fun, your first comp, nobody knows you, imagine if you made it, your confidence would hit the roof, for this and your next bigger comp.
> 
> Just read the thread, no weight cats?? or is there??


There are categories - it's being run according to common rules across the main feds, but raw. Belt and wraps only.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll just explain my thinking

I was a competetive boxer and ma back in the day, won championships blah blah blah

now if I'd of entered the ring thinking I'm just gonna go a little below average for the

first couple of rounds and see how I go

Do you think I'd of won??

NO, feck me I was so fired up I couldn't remember most of the fights, pure adrenalin is something

not to be wasted.

Go for it mate, IMO 

I know you can do it, both of you:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Best of luck my good friends,im sure you and D will have a great time and use the experience to your advantage


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, please don't take my sarcastic comment on pg 1 seriously! I thought you guys knew better....

Opening weights need to be something your ultra confident you'll get easily, especially as it's your first time (couple of virgins lol).

You will probably be pretty nervous so play safe.

Second attempt could be a recent gym pb or thereabouts, and third should be a new pb. You should perform better on stage if your peaking works for the comp.

Looks like it will be a good comp guys so good luck!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

:lol: Probably why I'll never make a powerlifter


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: Probably why I'll never make a powerlifter


Your thinking was right, just wrong context 

You have a good point - you want to be fired up and perform better than normal. The pressure of competition will see either a rise in performance or a drop, depending upon the type of person. Alot of more experienced lifters will take heavy opening weights but as novices this is too risky.

M


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Wow, please don't take my sarcastic comment on pg 1 seriously! I thought you guys knew better....


If anyone else had said the same I'd have thought they were joking 



martin brown said:


> Opening weights need to be something your ultra confident you'll get easily, especially as it's your first time (couple of virgins lol).
> 
> You will probably be pretty nervous so play safe.


I'm pretty nervous now, god knows what I'm going to feel like on the day!



martin brown said:


> Second attempt could be a recent gym pb or thereabouts, and third should be a new pb. You should perform better on stage if your peaking works for the comp.
> 
> Looks like it will be a good comp guys so good luck!


Thanks mate!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just seen this! Good luck mat, and to darren as well:thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

If you can get hold of an entry form and pay the fee you can play.

I no longer have any entry forms I'm afraid and its limited to 40 entrants. Darren and I were numbers 3 and 4


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good-oh Col hope you got in in time. Hope you feel better soon too :wub:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Right - think it may have to be party at mine afterwards if there are going to be that many UK-Mers taking part


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

good luck guys -- do well, i know you will as well as you do:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

M_at said:


> Right - think it may have to be party at mine afterwards if there are going to be that many UK-Mers taking part


Is three men and a crate of beer really a party? Add two lesbians and it could be Belfast Pride.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Keep up dear - it's 4 now.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Four? Me, you, Colin, and....?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Jason Griffiths.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah. I knew not that he was in though I knew he was talking about it.

Will there be a candlelit supper?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

More like copious amounts of beer and meat.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds good. Sounds like what I'm eating this past week. I had a half-metre bratwurst today *drool


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

is there anyway someone can get me a entry form????

because i really want to enter but cant get on it on powerliftinguk!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Here you go...

PL%20%26%20BP%20comp.doc


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks alot mat, will see you there!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Can I persuade you otherwise - currently I'm the only person in my category doing bench 

Or better still can you diet down to 82.4 please?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If anyone else is still interested in this, there are still about 18 places left.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> Can I persuade you otherwise - currently I'm the only person in my category doing bench
> 
> Or better still can you diet down to 82.4 please?


im not going to do the bench, just the PL.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Still about 15 places left if anyone's interested.

Matt, you now have competition in the BP :thumb:


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

:thumbup1:good luck mate hope that you raise alot of dose


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I know. I'm just going to say I came second.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll be coming third I think, looking at who else is in my class. But this one isn't about winning or not.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I think it's probably about time I posted this here.

Darren and I have a fundraising page up at http://www.justgiving.com/Firstcompetition

Please consider sponsoring us during our first competition - it should be a really nerve wracking but fun day and it's a great charity!

Expect to see the URL on a load of my posts from now until the end of February


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey matt...can you only send money through paypal?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

No - JustGiving can process most types of card transaction as well as, now, PayPal.

Can I ask anyone who donates to seriously consider providing their true name and address o JustGiving as this enables them to claim gift aid from the government and boosts a £10 donation to close to £12 for the charity!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

sod trying to con money out of people, hows the training going?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Well that'd be in my Journal.

I'll be a nice sort and give you the link...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/60936-m_ats-journal.html

And as I've been so generous you can go donate now :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

sod that, ive just had to renew my GBPF membership and club affiliation, and gym, im skint! lol


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You can still read my journal and post nice comments in there though :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Im reading im reading


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You can read mine too: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/34961-darrens-journal-441.html#post1407097

That's about 440 pages in.

Then give generously next month


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Right - it's basically 2 weeks away now - give or take.

Anyone who hasn't already sponsored me should have been paid again by now so http://www.justgiving.com/Firstcompetition 

Training has gone well - I've recently had some stonking PBs. Pulled three sets of 180 for triples last weekend and squatted 180 for the first time yesterday. And mumble mumble mumble bench press :lol: .

Have no idea what I'll open with - that'll be decided on the day I think.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

M_at said:


> I know. I'm just going to say I came second.


Unfortunately two more people appeared in the 90kg class so I came fourth.



dmcc said:


> I'll be coming third I think, looking at who else is in my class. But this one isn't about winning or not.


And who won :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

So, what did you lift then?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Don't laugh 

Squat 150, Bench 95, Deads 220

Ballsed up the squat by not warming up properly - was a right bag of nerves at the start - an opening too high. I was actually allowed to drop the weight as it was all for charity.

Bench and Deads were bang on the money though. Got all three lifts in cleanly, probably should have aimed higher on the deads but my head is trying to protect my back currently.

And remember you can still sponsor at http://www.justgiving.com/FirstCompetition !


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I got 220/152.5/300. Was just a touch too high on a 240 squat and I ripped my hand open on my 2nd deadlift, as otherwise there was more in the tank than 300.

And yes, please give generously. Having been to the charity's venue, they are a great bunch and deserve every last penny.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Great going lads


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Well done lads. Good lifting.

Its a different ball game when your on the platform isnt it? lol

DMCC thats an awesome DL mate. im hunting you down with that!


----------

